# Picture of my 'puppy'



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lucky is 8 years old so not really a puppy but I call him that.

Here he is looking for my attention as I feed the goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky ...looks like a puppy...so cute..... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a cutie.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, he's so cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what a cutie!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, how do you ever say no to anything that face asks for? Too cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a cutie! And I bet his whole behind is wiggling as he wags his tail waiting for you :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

'I will not steal Stacy's dog, I will not steal Stacy's dog, I will not steal Stacy's dog . . .' :angry: :hammer:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder said:


> Oh, how do you ever say no to anything that face asks for? Too cute!


I dont, he usually gets what he wants :roll:



liz said:


> He is a cutie! And I bet his whole behind is wiggling as he wags his tail waiting for you :hug:


Hehe yes it does!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I had to show you another pic.

This is Lucky right before Christmas 2008 I dont know where the picture is but I have it as my desktop background. I cropped it a little.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

He has such nice big brown eyes. He reminds me of my first dog, Jake.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

What a cute pup!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Stacey his ears look velvety soft!!
Do you know what breed he is??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is a german sheperd beagle mix (could have other breeds in him too but those two are most prominant, color,coat & personality wise)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Stacey, we had a dog we rescued from the pound. His name was Lucky and he was German Shep/Beagle!
Sorry, just had to share..Not a very common cross. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so did he look simular? I really have no idea with he is crossed with but either american fox hound or beagle seems most likely due to temperment and coloring


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

A lot a like! Only his ears would stand up. 
http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/apps/ ... id=3631972
http://www.freewebs.com/rowdykidz/apps/ ... id=9381223

He loved the goats and cats. And went after anything else. He was a great dog. One of the best!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My Lucky is one of the best dogs I have ever been around. If I ever get a chance to get this cross again I would jump on it in a heart beat


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I would too! We had him for almost 6 years. He was over-weightand had artritis but it never slowed him down. Best natured dog. He knew we saved him because he protected us from all sorts of wild animals. I loved that dog.


----------

